# re-oiling leather Sperrys



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Sperry Defenders a few years back at DSW for real short money-$7, and they've become a great pair of kick around shoes. They also have become a bit dried out-the oil seems to have evaporated out of them. I was looking for some neatsfoot oil to apply, but since I had a bottle of Dansko oiled leather restorer, I tried that. Does anyone have experience with the product for oiling dried out oiled leather that needs it? Thank you.


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

First, you need to get them clean, and I mean spotless. There will be grime in all the seams. Clean both the inside and outside surfaces. Clean the soles, too, since you don't want to transfer dirt later to the leather when you start oiling the uppers (any grit that transfers to the upper when you oil them will act as an abrasive). Then oil them from the inside. It will really pay to oil them from the inside first. Let them sit overnight, then apply oil to the outside. 

One thing about oiling shoes. Oils tend to darken the leather. Since this is the case, then you will need to guard against slathering it on too heavily in one application. It is much better to do a light application of oil, making sure that you are not overoiling the seams. The result of a heavy application of oil can be a mottled appearance, with the well-oiled regions being darker than the surrounding leather. This mottling doesn't even out over time. The ideal is to apply a light coat of oil in stages. This way, you can evaluate the effects as you go along. I apply one coat in the morning before work, and then another when I get home. I typically apply four coats in all. 

A good shoe repair place can do this for you, but I have not found one that will get as good of results as I get by going slow. My guess is that they use lanolin to rehydrate old leather. 

If the soles are stained, you can use toothpaste with a rag to help with the stains. You need to avoid, of course, getting it on the uppers as it is an abrasive.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

I just slathered mine with Lexol leather conditioner, using a disposable paint brush. They were darker for a couple of days, until they were completely dry.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Bookmarked this for when I will need to do the same. 

Also, great price to the op. I wish I could always find Sperry's in my size at that price.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Aug 23, 2009)

Just clean them really well with warm water and a little bit of Dawn Dishwashing liquid.
Really soak them and rub the seams well to get all the collected dirt out.
Let them dry for a few days in an airy warm place.
They'll look awful when dry, but don't despair.
Get yourself some Pecards or Obenauf paste.
I personally use the Obenauf, but others swear by Pecards.
Now, get out your hair dryer and heat both the leather and Obenauf till it liquifies, and rub it into the leather. 
Keep rubbing it in while blowing warm air over them with the hair dryer. You should be able to see the leather absorb almost all of the stuff.
When it can't absorb any more, stop and let them cool off.
Wipe off the excess and wear the heck out of them for another year or so.
Repeat :icon_smile_big:
Lenny


----------

